

How terrorism fears are transforming America's public space - omnibrain
http://theweek.com/article/index/272147/how-terrorism-fears-are-transforming-americas-public-space

======
MichaelCrawford
I ride the TriMet light rail in Portland, Oregon at least twice per day,
sometimes more.

Frequently - several times during each ride - a recording plays which says
"Report suspicious items to TriMet personnel, or call 9-1-1".

Several times per ride, every single day.

Is this really necessary?

